# Threads



## koko22 (Jan 13, 2003)

Love the new changes...
Question- Is there anyway you can increase the threads on one page from 10 to about 15?


----------



## dimopoulos (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes there is.

Click *My Home* (top toolbar) and then *Display Preferences*. Around the end of the screen you have two choices:

<u>Total parent posts to show per page: (default is 10)</u>

and

<u>Total posts to show on one page when viewing a post in flat mode (default is 10)</u>

I hope this helps.

Nikos


----------

